# What is The Best Way To Get Rid of Mice



## MicroE (Jan 4, 2003)

When the weather snapped cold a couple of months back we noticed a field mouse had come inside to join us in our suburban house. I put down some glue traps and so far I have trapped 3 of these little buggers under the kitchen sink. We see "signs" that there is at least one more to go.
What has worked for you in de-mouseifying?---Marc


----------



## was_jlh (Jan 4, 2003)

MicroE, blacksnakes in the basement do an excellent job around here. Short of that, the old "snap" traps laced with peanut butter usually work.


----------



## FC. (Jan 4, 2003)

Get a cat


----------



## Sigman (Jan 4, 2003)

I have used peanut butter and had a pretty successful catch. I have found traps that the mice had merely licked off the peanut butter without setting off the trap (how I don't know - what talent!). 

Someone told me that since mice need bedding material, to use tiny pieces of cotton balls on the trap "trigger". Never need to replace it! Anyone ever tried that?


----------



## txwest (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't heard of the cotton ball trick, but I have had mice take the bait off a trap without going off, but does go off if you stare at it hard. Never have figured that out. TX


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 5, 2003)

Get a Ketch-all live trap; they work wonders, and you can choose whether to release them unharmed or drown them after you catch them-
They have a spring wound trap door inside a tunnel, and when the curious mouse walks through, it triggers the vane, and slaps the mouse into the holding compartment. Works on multiple mice as well, without problem.
Works on the craftiest mice-
About $15; you can find it online or at HF. Kness Ketch-All


----------



## Sigman (Jan 5, 2003)

Pretty spendy for a mouse trap, but if you have a good recipe...the meat is left in great shape! However if you release them, then you of course would be responsible for any "therapy" needed resulting from the psychological damage of "forced & suprised" captivity!






(Sorry!)


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 5, 2003)

It's a one time purchase though, so if you make a hobby of it...





It really does work amazingly well, though- it even caught the same mouse twice. Don't ask-


----------



## MicroE (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes, peanut butter is great. I usually dip a toothpick into the stuff and drop the toothpick in the middle of the glue trap. 

The psychological damage to the mouse is not my major concern right now. I have a few bleeding-heart-liberal relatives that can have "custody" of the captives if they wish. I am willing to provide transport of the prisoners.

As a last resort I am willing to use chemical warfare to free my home from these uncivilized invaders. Has anybody ever tried those green "Sure Kill" bait blocks that they sell in Home Depot?


----------



## MikeF (Jan 5, 2003)

MicroE,
Trapping is better (Kill trap or Live trap - your option) because with a chemical solution you have no control where they die since the "Chemical Warfare" is not instantaneous. If they die within a space that you cannot get to, such as within a wall void, you have to deal with the smell of a carcass decaying.




Also, if you have kids, other pets especially hamsters, gerbils, you may not want to have the chemicals around.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 5, 2003)

The Ketch-All seems the best to me. I haven't tried it, but if you have more than a mouse or two, this trap keeps working without attention; the wind up spring is good for 'pursuading' at least 10 or 15 mice to come inside, then you have to wind it up again..be sure to provide food for the prisoners if you won't be checking the trap for a couple days..the odor and presence of live mice inside the trap is probably the best lure to bring more mice in..
I've heard rats and mice never occupy the same area..so maybe a pet rat patrolling the area would help?
A cat may work to some degree, but my experience with them has been that they chase away the ones that appear in the open, but aren't interested in ones they can hear but can't get to, (in walls etc.) -- also a cat may catch one mouse and spend they rest of the day with it, ignoring all the others..now a ferret is a different story. A ferret (a mouser that is, some ferrets are so fat and 'domesticated' that they seem to lose the aggression to go after mice) presented with a room full of mice will methodically kill (quickly) them all, one after the other..then collect the bodies and hide them..but that's a story for another day..


----------



## APW (Jan 5, 2003)

I know this is not suitable, but take a look at some professional tool.

http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=1073&random=324886501#


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 5, 2003)

Rampage bait. Won't kill off the local cat population. Personal experience.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 6, 2003)

In my experience, a crucial part of the eradication process has been to find where the mice are getting into the house and plugging up the hole/space/gap with steel wool.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 6, 2003)

Please don't use the glue traps. It's horribly inhumane. Better to use the basic spring trap or any sort of live-capture trap (simple ones can be quite inexpensive). Not that I have any great love of pests, but why cause needless suffering? It's bad carma.

Three steps to guaranteed success:

1: If possible, find and eliminate their food source from your house. Also anything they might be after such as a water source, bedding material, etc. But if you find a chewed-open bag of bird seed or pet food, that's it. If you must store what they are after in your house, consider buying a small steel garbage can (or other metal container) to put it in. They may be able to chew through a non-metal container. 

2: Plug access holes (probably around your pipes under the sink). Steel Wool is effective since they can't chew back through it.

3: Trap until they are all gone. If you trap and release, release at least 100 yards from your home.

With a little determination you can wipe them out in a few days.


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll fedex you one of the mouse killers kittens that hatched 2 months ago:



:


----------



## Tomas (Jan 6, 2003)

... they vaporise if you hit 'em with a .40 S&W ...


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 6, 2003)

I like the thrill of the hunt, I use a Co2 pellet pistol (TAU-7)and match pellets, they are flat head wich gives good punch, or use CrowMagnum pellets wich deliver more impact, hide somewhere near the mouse`s usual trail and wait, when it passes blam! end of story, If you don`t like to wait, bait it with peanut butter.

A word of caution, DO NOT USE BB´S! they have a serious tendency to ricochet and wear safety glasses.

I once killed a rat that was very elusive, used a small metal plate with water and electricity, put one of the wires in the dish and the other hanging with the bait, or in a small metal platform, when the rat chew the bait had a very deadly surprise, this is more sinister and dangerous, so be careful.

HTH
Alex


----------



## snakebite (Jan 6, 2003)

i have 2 baby boas left to sell from the last litter.
live catch the mice and these little eating machines will not only do away with the mice but will also put on quite a show!
btw every other year or so i get a mouse foolish enough to move in here for the winter.they have a very short lifespan here.snap coil gulp!


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Jan 6, 2003)

After years of using the spring and stickey traps with some success, f you don't mind the disposal issues, I have moved to the sonic repellers. After getting them out of my house and setting up repellers, I set up another repeller alone in the garage. I knew that there were several nests up in the loft under the the roof edge. After a few days the mice left my garage. I left the repeller running and the following fall and winter the mice did not appear to come back. 

My advice is buy several from your local hardware store, not a late night infomercial model. Set them up in a pattern to drive the mice out of your house, not scatter them inside the house. After the setup, give it a day or two, and search around for signs, see where the little devils went and adjust the repellers again. You can have them out in a few days.


----------



## Empath (Jan 6, 2003)

The removal of pests and non-compatible guests seems to be a important consideration of sanitation. It seems sometimes though that humans when considering that need, forget the need and turn it into something inhumane, and treat it as "sport". Yet when confronted with a comment on such will likely justify by claiming that anyone speaking out against such "pleasure" is ignoring the need.






Well, we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 6, 2003)

We live in the country and have the same problem come winter. We have cats that get most of them. The rest we get with a standard spring trap baited w/ PB and a chocolate chip.

Empath I agree that quite often it is humans who move into a "pests" enviroment. And the humans then kill the "pest" because they are in their space. We have similar problems with wolves and bears. I imagine that within the last 1-200 years the place you live had native wildlife that people killed to survive. You have benefited from that killing. I don't view mouse killing as a "sport" but as part of living in an enviroment that harbors them, they are welcome to any space that I don't have surrounded by house


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jan 7, 2003)

Indoors and up close you can't beat a .22 shot shell fired from a revolver!! Wear goggles or safety glasses


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 7, 2003)

I was just searching around google for "TIN CAT" and I see the machine now is available with a clear plastic top, and 'new improved' entry ways that do not need winding -- and so can catch 'up to 30 mice' unattended...


----------



## Chris T (Jan 7, 2003)

I have had more luck with the plastic spring traps. They are more sensitive than the wooden ones. 

One trick I learned is to place two facing each other on a known mouse track. If the mice don't stop to eat they will often step on the trigger while walking over it.

Chris


----------



## MicroE (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't expect so many responses on such an off-topic subject. Wow!

So let me see if I get this straight......
Glue traps are inhumane, but it's o.k. to blast the rodents to mice-heaven with a Smith & Wesson or other small-caliber firearm.

Also, there are a lot of really good mouse traps out there if I am willing to take out a second mortgage or cancel my order for the Surefire A2 and dedicate the funds to the extermination/eradication project.

By the way, how come nobody suggested that I bait the trap with an Arc AAA LE. What mouse could resist such a small and portable light source? Imagine.....No more scurrying in the dark bumping into furniture looking for stuff!




There may be a market here for Mr. Gransee. Mayber mouse headlamps.....

As of today the body count is thus: One combatant is M.I.A., two were released alive and one was not-so-alive (it was a terrible work-related accident with heavy machinery that is being investigated by OSHA---I expect that the employer will be given a heavy fine). 

We have been free of mouse-signs for three days now and I TRULY appreciate all of your help. Thanks again.---Marc

P.S.---Lurker--I have a backyard full of wild animals and we all live in harmony as long as everyone respects everyone else's boundaries. The deer and skunks and woodchucks and squirrels are welcome to the yard and the trees. But they better stay out of the house if they know what's good for them!


----------



## Ted T (Jan 7, 2003)

If you like mouse hunting, you'll love this site.

http://www.ratkill.com/main.html


----------



## Chromatophile (Jan 8, 2003)

I was amazed when I saw who posted this. 
I didn't know he was into this hobby!

James


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 8, 2003)

the TIN CAT is only $12-$15 

(no relation to "Ted T")


----------



## Ratus (Jan 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Sigman:
> *I have found traps that the mice had merely licked off the peanut butter without setting off the trap (how I don't know - what talent!).*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">When it happend me I couldn't beleave it either.

I used a to tie a bit of string with PB on it. 

Also on the spring traps, if you bend the bait catch up a little you get more leverage, but they get very twitchy. A few went off when I walked by.

Almost got my fingers a couple of times


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 9, 2003)

MicroE, don't be so surprised



! who was it who said;
"..build a better mouse trap and the world will a path to your door.." 
-- ?


----------



## pal251 (Jan 9, 2003)

ahhh reminds me of the apartment that we had a co0uple years ago. From the day we moved in we had a mice problem . They were even pooping on the stove. IT was disgusting. So we went out and got some mice traps. 3 different kinds in fact. We could have produced a consumer reports article on our experiences. 
We got the normal snap traps. At first we put a sams choice cheeto on it. But they just stole it. Then someone told us to put peanut butter on them. So we put that on there and bam its mouse catchen time. Sucker snapped it up in a couple hours. we had multiple ones in every room. Had to be carefull in the cabinets. I think we bought like a dozen for that little place. hehe
All the glue traps did that we had was **** it off and drag it across the floor
one day I woke up and noticed the glue trap was gone. It turned up on the other side of the room under the fridge or something. Then we got some live traps. That worked good too but it defeated the point cause im sure they ran right back in but I was moving out shortly anyways for different reasons. 
Point of the rant is get the old fashioned snap traps and lots and lots of them. Peanut butter them up . I even did something to them to make them more touchy , so they would snap easier


----------



## Sigman (Jan 9, 2003)

"Pet the pretty mousy comments aside"...it indeed becomes a "war" when they are in your environment, leaving their little droppings all around. 

You know how they "remember" their trails and the trails of other mice...they leave little urine trails as it drizzles out when they are "scampering about" and the others merely "follow it"...

Outside fine! Inside - *THAT'S MY WORLD!*


----------



## Sigman (Jan 9, 2003)

"Pet the pretty mousy comments aside"...it indeed becomes a "war" when they are in your environment, leaving their little droppings all around. 

You know how they "remember" their trails and the trails of other mice...they leave little urine trails as it drizzles out when they are "scampering about" and the others merely "follow it"...

Outside fine! Inside - *THAT'S MY WORLD! IT'S A HEALTH ISSUE!*


----------



## Tombeis (Jan 9, 2003)

I found Decon to work very well. 

Mice and or rats eat it, then go outside to find water. No disposal problem.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 9, 2003)

Tombeis, but then what if some other predator animal eats the mouse? -- this was/is the problem with DDT also -- anyone remember Rachel Carson? She warned us that putting poison anywhere in the food chain could eventual render the spring silent, ie. no more animals at all.. 
The last bobcat I saw in this area a couple of years ago... was found, crawled under a trailer, dead, due to poisoning of 'vermin' by the farmer next door..


----------



## James S (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, the server thing is really causing me trouble to day, duplicate post, see the next one down


----------



## Pyractodoc (Jan 9, 2003)

The rodenticides mentioned above use coumadin/warfarin for the method of action. This anticoagulant leads to GI bleeding and death by exsanguination. (Effective especially with rodents such as these, which generally do not vomit even after ingestion of harmful or nauseating substances. Side note--their pica behavior and selections when ill or poisoned have been studied for medicinal botanical insights.)One hopes the dying family of mice don't succumb within your wall spaces. Can you say, "eau de mus?"

The non-selective nature of these poisons puts other critters at risk if they are likely to eat whichever bait you've chosen, such as rabbits, birds, etc. Minimal risk to dogs--depends on size/ bait qty. etc.. Cats usually won't consume these baits, and should be trained and encouraged to apprehend the mice. Ho ho. Get a Mauser to get the mice. Mouser....

Norwegian rats from the orchard chose to enter the garage, thence house, on their nightly rounds a while back. Smart, wily. Eluded several types of traps. Finally caught the pair by forcing their path choice to a glue trap (male) and strategically positioned multiple spring traps, onto which the female toppled as she tried to enter the hole they had chewed in a doggie door.

The male pulled the glue trap free of its anchor and proceeded to chew up the controls and elect. cord of a TV. He spent several hours angry, til his rapid dispatch and demise. Different outcome with a baby mouse once caught by a friend in college with a glue trap. Despite her mouse-phobia and revulsion, she watched as I slowly, carefully, (and luckily) managed to extricate the cute tiny guy, who found a home with someone else in the dorm. 

Whatever you choose to do, be humane. There are humane modes of death as well as inhumane modes of life...


----------



## Pyractodoc (Jan 9, 2003)

The rodenticides mentioned above use coumadin/warfarin for the method of action. This anticoagulant leads to GI bleeding and death by exsanguination. (Effective especially with rodents such as these, which generally do not vomit even after ingestion of harmful or nauseating substances. Side note--their pica behavior and selections when ill or poisoned have been studied for medicinal botanical insights.)One hopes the dying family of mice don't succumb within your wall spaces. Can you say, "eau de mus?"

The non-selective nature of these poisons puts other critters at risk if they are likely to eat whichever bait you've chosen, such as rabbits, birds, etc. Minimal risk to dogs--depends on size/ bait qty. etc.. Cats usually won't consume these baits, and should be trained and encouraged to apprehend the mice. Ho ho. Get a Mauser to get the mice. Mouser....

Norwegian rats from the orchard chose to enter the garage, thence house, on their nightly rounds a while back. Smart, wily. Eluded several types of traps. Finally caught the pair by forcing their path choice to a glue trap (male) and strategically positioned multiple spring traps, onto which the female toppled as she tried to enter the hole they had chewed in a doggie door.

The male pulled the glue trap free of its anchor and proceeded to chew up the controls and elect. cord of a TV. He spent several hours angry, til his rapid dispatch and demise. Different outcome with a baby mouse once caught by a friend in college with a glue trap. Despite her mouse-phobia and revulsion, she watched as I slowly, carefully, (and luckily) managed to extricate the cute tiny guy, who found a home with someone else in the dorm. 

Whatever you choose to do, be humane. There are humane modes of death as well as inhumane modes of life...


----------



## Pyractodoc (Jan 9, 2003)

The rodenticides mentioned above use coumadin/warfarin for the method of action. This anticoagulant leads to GI bleeding and death by exsanguination. (Effective especially with rodents such as these, which generally do not vomit even after ingestion of harmful or nauseating substances. Side note--their pica behavior and selections when ill or poisoned have been studied for medicinal botanical insights.)One hopes the dying family of mice don't succumb within your wall spaces. Can you say, "eau de mus?"

The non-selective nature of these poisons puts other critters at risk if they are likely to eat whichever bait you've chosen, such as rabbits, birds, etc. Minimal risk to dogs--depends on size/ bait qty. etc.. Cats usually won't consume these baits, and should be trained and encouraged to apprehend the mice. Ho ho. Get a Mauser to get the mice. Mouser....

Norwegian rats from the orchard chose to enter the garage, thence house, on their nightly rounds a while back. Smart, wily. Eluded several types of traps. Finally caught the pair by forcing their path choice to a glue trap (male) and strategically positioned multiple spring traps, onto which the female toppled as she tried to enter the hole they had chewed in a doggie door.

The male pulled the glue trap free of its anchor and proceeded to chew up the controls and elect. cord of a TV. He spent several hours angry, til his rapid dispatch and demise. Different outcome with a baby mouse once caught by a friend in college with a glue trap. Despite her mouse-phobia and revulsion, she watched as I slowly, carefully, (and luckily) managed to extricate the cute tiny guy, who found a home with someone else in the dorm. 

Whatever you choose to do, be humane. There are humane modes of death as well as inhumane modes of life...


----------



## James S (Jan 9, 2003)

the DDT thing was way over blown.

http://www.junkscience.com/ddtfaq.htm

I am very much of an environmentalist. But to see people mis-represent the science and therefore cause millions of preventable deaths from malaria bothers me. There was one study which showed it caused problems for quale eggs, and many studies that showed it caused no problems at all. There was never a statistically significant link to cancer at a dose within several decimal points of what even the people doing the spraying were exposed to.

But it was causing a population problem around the world, so many children were not dying of malaria...

Lots of good details at that website above. And all of them footnoted so if you like you can look up the original source and judge it's truthfulness and source for yourself.

Don't misunderstand, I'm not advocating the widespread use of pesticides in any way. I would rather have my food from organic sources, and when they are available and when I can aford it I do. But contrary to the hype, DDT and similar things are not immenatizing the eschalon




I just hate to be lied to and emotionally manipulated.

Oh wait, so dead mice with poison in them was the topic. Yes, well, around here there are no more big predators anyway so it's not likely to be a problem. If you are in a place where your own animals or others might pick up the dead mouse you can use whats called a "multi feed bait" This will not kill quickly and can take several feedings. But that also means that moving that dose up to a larger animal will not result in a toxic dose. (Unless you kill your entire mouse population at once and they find and eat the whole pile of them) The first that comes up in a web search is one called DITRAC, but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## mindcrime (Jan 9, 2003)

How do you get rid of mice?

I bought a Wacom Intuos graphics tablet. No more mice!!!


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by mindcrime:
> *How do you get rid of mice?
> 
> I bought a Wacom Intuos graphics tablet. No more mice!!!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## dano (Jan 10, 2003)

Seriously...If you can, goto the Pound and get a cat with a really high prey drive...I.E. a wacky cat that chases, stalks and kills everything it sees. The mice will disappear.

I had a cat when I was growing up that was like living with a Leopard. He was huge for a cat (about 20 pounds) and wasn't fat, he was all legs and muscle, and after I got him from a neighbor, a really bad mouse problem we had during the winter disappeared. 

I think he might have been a Bobcat/Domestic Tabby hybrid (a cat equivalent to a wolf-dog), and would bring home rabbits, rats, etc as "trophies." He was very sweet to the family, but would stalk and try to kill anything else that moved...

Unfortunately, I think he was a bit too wild and was lost...

--dan


----------



## Sigman (Jan 10, 2003)

Interesting brief on "Mouse Control".


----------



## James S (Jan 10, 2003)

I was working in my basement office one day when we lived in Wisconsin and saw my cat behaving strangely. When I turned to look she had a little field mouse by the scruff of the neck. Having performed her biological imperative of stalking and catching it she didn't seem to have any desire to eat it (as she is rather well fed) and had never encountered one before. So she gave it to me.

I was unwilling to kill the thing and it looked at me with it's cute little beady eyes and it had suffered only slightly from being carried around by the cat. So I took him down the street to the nearest park and set him free.

I never did find out how he got in, and I never saw another one. The point being, yes your cat can catch them, but you don't want the cat eating them as they probably have parasites and would not be good to eat! But also, any house in an area with field mice, no matter how tightly sealed will eventually get explored by a mouse. There are a LOT of field mice out there looking for a way in.

Now, somebody ask me about the bat that I found sitting next to me in this house last summer!


----------



## James S (Jan 10, 2003)

Sigman, a quote from the article you link to:

"'A few tools will make the job of excluding mice easier. A flash-light is essential for illuminating dark areas"

LOL, so we've got that much covered at least


----------



## Magichunter (Sep 22, 2008)

*How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Within one month I will be closing up my RV for the season. I've been using ultrasonic pest repellants with great success...but these work off AC and soon AC power to the park will be shut off too.

Tried bay leafs, mouse traps etc and they don't work at all. Can't find any battery operated devices that can work for the long haul.

Any suggestions???


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

a small sign helps for the polite mice but use simple words they are awe full readers.a course dont have any water or food in there.and seall the holes ya have if ya can


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Put D-Con near the inside of the tires. If enough of them eat it there won't be any left to bother your RV. You might also be able to power your ultrasonic pest device with a 12volt DC-DC converter and a small solar cell to keep the battery charged.


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

don't use poison. it's bad for the environment and kills other animals up the food chain. seeing a bobcat die of poison is ugly.
seal up the place, remove all food and nesting material; sheets blankets, towels, paper towels, toilet paper etc..
maybe you could keep a cat in there? or a ferret? that would do the trick for sure.
there are devices that capture multiple mice alive, but that's cruel if you don't release them eventually. alternately there's a water bucket rig that can drown many, but how cruel is that? you could put bleach in the water to keep the smell down maybe..at least that would be better than poison.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Keep the RV moving like in the movie Speed!


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

If the ultra sonic repellers are working, keep'em working with a solar cell, dedicated storage battery and inverter. The draw should be so light it would work forever.

edit - I'm interested in the make, model, etc of the repellers? And source.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

+1 for the cat. Just give it some water and leave it to eat the mice. Make sure you give it the shots it needs. You don't want to return to your R.V. to find a rabid cat.


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Do those ultrasonic things actually work? Which ones are you using? :thinking:


----------



## HarryN (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

I cannot speak for mice, but I have had some luck with keeping ants away using a line of liquid tide concentrate. I didn't expect this, but it seems that tide works better than some other brands, even the industrial detergents, indicating that smell is a major factor.

I too am impressed that an ultra sonic pest system actually works.


----------



## BenjiBot (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

You need to seal their exit/entry points, which might be a big job on an RV. If you can get a pencil through a gap, that’s usually big enough for a mouse to get in. Use wire wool as they cant’t chew through it, and consider smearing a bit of toothpaste near the site – they hate that stuff. Traps probably will work, but it takes time. If you introduce an object in to a mouse run, they will usually ignore it for up to two weeks. Once they get used to it being part of their environment they may start to investigate closer...

Never had any joy with the sonic devices myself.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Anyone ever hear of spreading fabric softener sheets around as a deterrent? We've got a friend who swears by this method.

A little WWW searching renders this:

Journal of Toxicology &Environmental Health, Part A, 60:124-136, 2000.
*Respiratory toxicity of fabric softener emissions.* 
Rosalind Anderson Ph.D. & Julius Anderson M.D.-Ph.D. 

Under carefully controlled laboratory conditions, we exposed groups of laboratory mice to air containing the fumes released by several types of fabric softener pads. 

*The mice exposed to these fumes showed irritation of eyes, nose, throat, and lungs. Some developed severe asthma-like attacks.*The data demonstate that some fabric softener pads release toxic(poisonous) chemicals into the air. A tee-shirt dried once with a fabric softener also released toxic chemicals as demonstrated by our mice.


----------



## bitslammer (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Find the entry points and seal them. Traps work but you have to place them in a path where the mice run. As the directions say mice very often run along walls as a means of navigating in the dark. They also don't like running out into the open which exposes them to predators. 

I had a 50lb. bag of grass seed in my shed get munched and strewn all over by some mice. First step was the clean/sweep up real good. Second was to put that seed in an aluminum pail with tight lid. Third was to place a couple pieces of 2" wide PVC pipe down. Made them just 12 inches long. Mice love to scurry into these as they provide "safety." Then I put the traps very close to the end; maybe 4-5 inches next to opening. They seem to do the trick working as mice magnets. It also allows me to "direct" them to the traps. 

Caught about a dozen or so who must have enjoyed the seed and haven't seen one since. I'm sure one comes along to investigate from time to time but with no food they don't stay.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

sticky traps work good as long as it is warm enough. We had 6 rats that wouldn't take any regular bait on traps and I got 8 sticky traps and caught all of the rats but one which was poisoned and we had tons of flies for about a week when I guess it died under the house somewhere. The traps also catch roaches too


----------



## Sigman (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Merged another rodent thread into this one...


----------



## m16a (Sep 23, 2008)

Buying a cat is the only sure fire way I know of of getting rid of mice!


----------



## Magichunter (Sep 23, 2008)

The ultrasonic device with which has been working so well for me in my RV is the Victor Mini Pest Chaser, model # M751 available in most hardware stores for approximately $8.


----------



## IcantC (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

I recently saw some mice in my garage so set up traps with PB on them. Caught and killed 3.

I also cannot seal the place where they come from, so picked up some Shake Away
http://www.critter-repellent.com/mice/how-to-get-rid-of-mice.php

I picked it up from Ace hardware. It is organic and will not be harmgful to you, pets or kids. Make sure to get the one for rats/mice. Magichunter, this will work well for you. Sprinkle it inside and outside around the RV. You can vacuum the inside later on to remove it. If parked outside, the water will wash it away though.

I use the Victory mouse traps, I accidently got the metal ones this time, they suck. Get the plastic yellow cheese ones as pictured here
http://www.victorpest.com/store/pro...M033&mscssid=SXEMP85JW6DK9H4LHPAMMPME5BFNAK22

Funny story, the other day I open my garage door as I start up my bike. I am putting on my helmet and gloves and this mouse comes running out. Almost as if he saw me, waited and then came out. He ran right through all THREE traps and then jumped outside! He paused looked and ran away! hahahahah Almost to show me he is smarter than me...

Wellll 2 days later he got killed in my PB trap .


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 3, 2011)

We keep one of these in the kitchen.

I have the older, non-infrared version.

It is pricey, but does work.


----------



## beerwax (Aug 6, 2011)

i had a microwave oven die last year. when i dismantled it i found a dead mouse with an outreached arm grasping onto the electronics . somehow he got inside thru the little vent slots. if you think 'there is no way a mouse can fit thru there' you are wrong. cheers.


----------



## EZO (Aug 8, 2011)

For years I've used a product called Just One Bite that can be quite effective.

As others have pointed out the best method to keep your house free of mice is to get a cat or two. Just make sure that you get a good mouser. Years ago, I had a cat that was such a good mouser I never would even see any mice around here, even out in my barn.

After that cat passed on I got another cat that was even better and no critters were safe from his predatory instincts. He loved to chase moths as well as chipmunks and mice. One time, I saw him leap more than two feet up off the deck outside and swipe a bat right out of the air. He went nuts, 'cause he caught what must have seemed to him like a cross between a moth and a mouse. He liked to catch flying squirrels too.

I have a bird feeder in the back yard that is about six feet above the ground on a pole. I looked out one day and saw my cat sitting on top of the bird feeder waiting for the birds to come to him! Hadda' put a stop to that.

Then I got a cat who tried his best very best to catch mice but he was completely useless. They would run circles around him until he would give up. I watched him chasing a chipmunk and while he was still trying to find where it disappeared to down at ground level the chipmunk was sitting safely up on the deck railing watching him with an amused sort of look on his face. One time, I saw a mouse eating kibble right out of this cats bowl while he lay on the floor just watching him but doing nothing. Shortly after that I lost my internet connection because a mouse had chewed through the wires. That's when I gave Just One Bite a try.


----------



## RBR (Aug 8, 2011)

.....


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have two cats and never have to deal with any rodents. My younger cat, Tigg, is a frisky grey tabby and an excellent mouser. If a rodent does enter the home, his hunting instincts come out instantly and there's no more rodent problem. Sockeye, on the other hand, is just a lazy old tomcat who wouldn't chase a mouse if his next meal depended on it.


----------



## maskman (Aug 8, 2011)

EZO said:


> For years I've used a product called Just One Bite that can be quite effective.


 
+1 This'll getter done.


----------



## Alan_L (Aug 8, 2011)

We had an exterminator come over and he told me that while the snap traps like the old wooden ones are effective, they might not be the best solution since there might be infectious bodily fluids to clean up. Made sense to me. He said slow acting poisons are better since they go somewhere else (hopefully away from your house) to die.


----------



## IcantC (Aug 8, 2011)

FYI thread is over 7 years old....


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had some success with the ultra sonics. Victor like someone posted above. But at my current house they don't work. I guess the ancient wiring (ceramic tube in the wall) has the wires too far apart to work? 

I have had a lot of luck with Bit O Honey instead of Peanut Butter. They can't eat it off the trap and get blasted to mouse Valhalla. I got 15 mice with one trap and one application of Bit O Honey.


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 8, 2011)

I propose this: Earsplitten Loudenboomer (Rightmost in picture)... You'll probably miss... Alot... But why not have some fun trying to get rid of the buggers?


----------



## EZO (Aug 8, 2011)

IcantC said:


> FYI thread is over 7 years old....


 
Yeah, guess a new member resurrected this old thread, but you know, those pesky mice are still with us.


----------



## beerwax (Aug 10, 2011)

John_Galt said:


> I propose this: Earsplitten Loudenboomer (Rightmost in picture)... You'll probably miss... Alot... But why not have some fun trying to get rid of the buggers?


 
hi JG. how would you know if you hit the mouse ? cheers


----------



## yuandrew (Aug 11, 2011)

My neighbor's wife reported a mouse in their garage and I helped him set some traps and bait up. 

As an experiment, we also made a "bucket trap" similar to this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jezQKOl5q-w except we used a wire coat hanger to hold the can instead of a dowel. Smeared peanut butter all over the can as bait. You can leave the bucket empty if you want to catch them alive but I filled it with old coolant from his truck (antifreeze is slippery so it is more difficult for the mouse to climb out not to mention being toxic):naughty:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 11, 2011)

To control rodents in SE Asia, and I believe also in South America, native peoples keep constrictor snakes in the home in place of cats. And I've known of useless cats but have never heard of a lazy snake. I'm just saying.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 11, 2011)

yuandrew said:


> My neighbor's wife reported a mouse in their garage and I helped him set some traps and bait up.
> 
> As an experiment, we also made a "bucket trap" similar to this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jezQKOl5q-w except we used a wire coat hanger to hold the can instead of a dowel. Smeared peanut butter all over the can as bait. You can leave the bucket empty if you want to catch them alive but I filled it with old coolant from his truck (antifreeze is slippery so it is more difficult for the mouse to climb out not to mention being toxic):naughty:


 
I saw this posting after composing my own snake suggestion... just want to mention that antifreeze tastes great and is highly attractive to dogs and possibly cats and it is indeed fatally toxic, causing irreversible liver damage. One would not want to leave the antifreeze mouse bucket where a dog could get it. A mouse in that situation probably wouldn't be looking for a sweet snack and would probably just slowly drown in it anyway, so if that's what is wanted surely water would do just as well.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 11, 2011)

yuandrew said:


> My neighbor's wife reported a mouse in their garage and I helped him set some traps and bait up.
> 
> As an experiment, we also made a "bucket trap" similar to this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jezQKOl5q-w except we used a wire coat hanger to hold the can instead of a dowel. Smeared peanut butter all over the can as bait. You can leave the bucket empty if you want to catch them alive but I filled it with old coolant from his truck (antifreeze is slippery so it is more difficult for the mouse to climb out not to mention being toxic):naughty:


 
We have had too many mice and rats that don't seem to like peanut butter at all. They won't touch it even on a brand new out of the package mouse trap.


----------



## EZO (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr Bigglow said:


> To control rodents in SE Asia, and I believe also in South America, native peoples keep constrictor snakes in the home in place of cats. And I've known of useless cats but have never heard of a lazy snake. I'm just saying.



Snakes are not generally what one would describe as lazy but when a snake has just eaten a tasty mouse or rat they will generally just lie around digesting it until they are ready for another meal. One would probably have to have quite a few snakes slithering around the house if you had a typical mouse infestation that you wanted to deal with. On the other hand, perhaps when the mice figure out there's a predator like that around they might decide to go stay at the neighbors house.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 11, 2011)

EZO said:


> Snakes are not generally what one would describe as lazy but when a snake has just eaten a tasty mouse or rat they will generally just lie around digesting it until they are ready for another meal. One would probably have to have quite a few snakes slithering around the house if you had a typical mouse infestation that you wanted to deal with. On the other hand, perhaps when the mice figure out there's a predator like that around they might decide to go stay at the neighbors house.


 
I did have the general impression that when the snakes came in, the mice got lost. Actually I think rats were the problem the snakes were there for, but mice count if there are no rats to eat the mice.


----------



## batvette (Aug 11, 2011)

Plain old mousetraps, if you use anything for bait use a cotton ball, and always set them with the bait side facing the wall. 

Mice are blind so use the wall to navigate with their whiskers. They are also so damn haplessly stupid you don't need to bait the traps, they will just walk on them if placed correctly. Bait actually works against the job as it makes them stop and think, check it out. 

Glue traps work well but are very cruel, and if you get them immediately you have to snuff them out. 

Now rats are a whole nother ball game. They are cunning and just plain evil. I don't mind using glue traps on rats. Most are too smart for spring traps. The only good rat is a dead one. 

Ratkill.com has advice forums. Good source.


----------



## EZO (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: How do you keep mice out of an RV*

Speaking of cotton balls, I read somewhere that if you soak cotton balls in Oil of Peppermint and place them around your house in strategic locations that mice can't stand the smell and will stay away.

Edit: Oh Wait!, I just Googled it.


----------



## batvette (Aug 11, 2011)

beerwax said:


> i had a microwave oven die last year. when i dismantled it i found a dead mouse with an outreached arm grasping onto the electronics . somehow he got inside thru the little vent slots. if you think 'there is no way a mouse can fit thru there' you are wrong. cheers.


 
I can beat that, I used to have a projection TV, around 95 it was Sony's top of the line, paid $5000 for it. 

One day I came home from work, turned it on, heard POP and smoke comes pouring out the back, flames too. Pulled the plug, opened it up.....

A mouse was sitting on the high voltage power supply board, and when I turned it on 32kv went across him to ground, and to the backside of nearly every IC chip in the chassis. He was burned to a crisp. 

Sony had placed screen on some of the holes in the bottom, some they left wide open. Out of warranty by then.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Aug 11, 2011)

My experience with perppermint oil is the exact opposite. It didn't affect the mice at all and just served to nauseate the employees in the area


----------



## EZO (Aug 11, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> My experience with perppermint oil is the exact opposite. It didn't affect the mice at all and just served to nauseate the employees in the area



I've never tried it so thanks for the feedback about your experience.


----------



## indadark (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends on what forum your on, for example on Arfcom you may get anything from 22 LR shot to 410 shell to 50 BMG ;-)


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jokes aside, I still feel the most effective tool against rodents is a couple of good felines. They get the job done 24 hours a day, and are good compony to boot. Cats were keeping rodents under control long before there were any poisons, baits and traps, ultrasonic emitters and all that crap.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is what I think:

The number one way to deal with mice is to not let them in in the first place (if possible). Try and find where they are coming from. Just know that mice don't travel very far from their nesting site to the food source. Plug any holes you can find and move whatever they are eating to some type of covered enclosure.

After that's done you need to think about how you want to get rid of the mice that are inside. Do you go with baits are do you try and trap/them.

Bait works well when placed right. In my opinion it works quicker than trapping because its a food source. They will seek it out instead of you hoping you placed your trap in their runway. It does have some drawbacks though. Do you want your kids/pets around a rodenticide? I'm not talking about secondary poisoning but your kids or pets actually investing it. Accidents happen, plain and simple. Not only that but you never know where the mouse will die. Having to bust open your wall because it died inside is not a fun task. Though thy are small, they can put out a big odor. Rotting corpse is not something I want my house smelling like.

Trapping has a couple different options. Snap traps work well but are obviously limited to catching one at a time. This is fine if you don't have a big infestation. As far as snap traps go, like someone mentioned, placing attractants is not usually necessary. Just place them perpendicular to the wall, never parallel. If you do want to try an attractant there are professional synthetic formulations out there but good old peanut butter or cotton balls soaked in chocolate syrup works well. 

Glue traps work well because they aren't limited to one catch but depending on your views, they can be considered cruel.

Another great option are repeater traps. A well know one is Victor tincats. They are simple but extremely effective. Mice can go in but can't get out. They can hold multiple mice . Once caught you are left with the option of either setting them free or disposing of them however. These would be my suggestion because of how effective and inconspicuous they are.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't find glue traps any more cruel than a smack by a mousetrap that doesn't kill immediately. I typically pick up the traps put in a bag and take it outside on the sidewalk and smack it with a brick.... instant death. I once had 6 rats and tried traps for a month didn't catch a one... tried glue boards... nothing.. but realized the problem when the temps warmed up to 78 degrees and I caught all 6 within about 8 days. I had to put boards in places the rats were and check them several times a day.


----------



## batvette (Aug 13, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't find glue traps any more cruel than a smack by a mousetrap that doesn't kill immediately. I typically pick up the traps put in a bag and take it outside on the sidewalk and smack it with a brick.... instant death. I once had 6 rats and tried traps for a month didn't catch a one... tried glue boards... nothing.. but realized the problem when the temps warmed up to 78 degrees and I caught all 6 within about 8 days. I had to put boards in places the rats were and check them several times a day.


 
I have to say if we were talking about rats that would require a whole new thread, rats VS mice is truly one of those "know thy prey" discussions. Mice are just so dumb they almost stumble onto the traps on their own, and are not nearly as destructive, so outside of being startled by them they're hard to hate on. With either rodent you see signs of their presence before you see them, mice have droppings less than 1/4" in length. Full grown mice may live their whole lives never going farther than 10 ft from their nest. They are as they say quite blind and thus will almost always travel close to a wall, using their nose whiskers to navigate. They don't usually need a water source, getting sufficient water from their food source. They are not adventurous eaters, so if they get used to feeding on your boxed cereals or dog food don't be surprised that they left your food baited traps alone. They spend a lot of time building nests and looking for nesting materials, thus the idea of cotton on traps for bait- but most important to lay those traps perpendicular to the wall with the tripper side in. 

"The Great Kern County Mouse War of 1927" is considered the largest mammallian infestation in US history, they estimate 100 million mice:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkksummers/3354880331/


Rats, and my experience is limited to roof rats have droppings 1/4-1/2" long, that's the best way to ID your prey. (incidentally, Norway rats aka sewer rats as found in the east coast are so badass they will eat roof rats if the two species mix) Rats need water and will commonly travel 150ft from their nest daily to their water source. Rats teeth grow up to 6 inches a year and will chew the heck out of whatever they find, they are very destructive. Rats will move in and adapt their schedules around yours so they can feed while you sleep. They will sense your breathing and heart rate and freeze quietly when they sense you are awake and active. They generally don't fear you and will attack you if threatened. They are adventurous eaters and will try new foods but this is offset by their distrust of anything new in their living area. 
The proper way to use mechanical traps on rats is to place the traps in their area unset, with no bait, for up to a week. Then place bait on them unset, allow them to take the bait (fresh cooked bacon is perfect) a few times, then set it with the bait. The big risk is if you just lay it out they are fast yet cautious, if you miss the first time they become "trap shy" and will never get near another trap. 
I know a guy who used to live in an old building in Indianapolis that regularly had lots of rats. He said an old man used to come around once a year or so, father of one of the tenants. He'd capture one of the rats in a live trap, and fire up a propane torch, and take it to one of their hind legs and burn it real bad, then set it loose to go back to its nest. 
Within a day or two nearly all the rats would disappear, and none would return until the next year. Kind of tells you the level of intelligence you're dealing with there. 

I say all this because one year about 10 years ago I had mice, ended up bagging 20 of them. My dog thought they were his friends. They were so dumb and easy to catch. The next year I thought I had mice again and was very casual about doing anything about it, it went on for months, never got one but I kept hearing them at night. I'm kind of a slob so early one morning I get up and decide I'm going to clean up the house and then I'll get 'em. After about an hour of moving stuff around I pull a couch away from the wall, look down and see an electrical cord. Move. "Hey look at that big fat cord. MOVE!" I pull the couch all the way out and there's a rat as big as any cat I've ever seen, it hissed at me then casually scampered across the room and under a piece of furniture. Not a bit scared of me. This couch was where I usually laid down watching TV, and from the looks of the carpet that's where the rat spent all its time too! Right under me! 

As the rat was still under a big chair, I took all the glue traps I had- big ones- and stapled them to plywood and laid a solid perimeter around the chair and headed straight to big 5 for the biggest repeating pellet gun they had. .22 pellets, six shots, okay, that works. Never got to use it, as I got back home and she's* on the glue, and ANGRY. Picked it up and put it in a 5 gallon bucket in the yard, covered with plywood and a cement block. My dog at this point is very mad AT ME. 

*I say she because as we're putting furniture back I see mice! Oh no those aren't mice, I got a half dozen baby rats who ain't getting away from ME. At their age they were still more aggressive than any mouse, I had little choice but chase them down with a baseball bat and 4 go down quick, the last two gave me fits for an hour, took multiple strikes, and were quite elusive. 

As for mom, well now I have a VERY angry full grown rat in a bucket. And some nice chemicals in my shop. First we try Electric contact cleaner, brand new can. "dangerous or fatal if inhaled!" I drill a 1" hole in the plywood cover, spray the whole can.... she seems just more angry! Okay, "Foamy Engine Brite Cleaner" Lots of warnings. Spray again a whole new can.... doesn't phaze her, she's still hopping mad. LIQUID NAILS we're getting serious now. Squeezed out the whole tube into the hole. Bingo, that did it. My dog BTW kept trying to rescue the rat! 

Haven't had one since. I'll never forget the attitude of that rat though, she was not afraid and felt I was in her territory. If you have children take heed of this, any hint of a rat in your home get 'em out quick. 

Oh yeah, Cats. They work, usually young females are the best. Some Toms won't hunt at all. But get it fixed or you'll go from rodent problem to cat problem to getting a dog to deal with your cat problem. I attribute my neighbor's cats, who I feed from time to time, to why I have not had another rat come around. I will say though that the full grown rat that was in my house would have killed either of those cats, especially to defend her litter. Rats have different physiology from humans and other animals and roof rats can repeatedly survive falls from 4 stories without injury. 

The only good rat is a dead one.


----------



## beerwax (Aug 13, 2011)

scary stuff. big smart rats. must be a few different species of rat. the ones ive dealt with are what id call'normal ' size and while smart will always come back to take the next bait if the trap misses. 

the terrier breed of dog, i believe , was bred to kill rats. a lively little jack russel or a fox terrier would sort the biggest rat . if you watch some of these dogs they have an instinct that gets em to lie down and sleep with one eye open where they reckon there is prey, and they will learn the when and where of the preys daily routine and when the hour approaches they will move into position. not as good as a cat at hunting but still pretty good, and once the fight is on the dog has plenty of destructive power. 

cheers


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2011)

rats can be tougher to catch but I've had mice that didn't like traps either. I have caught them in weird ways too. I had one crawl into a bag of potatoe chips and another into a box of crackers which both became emtombed in their selected feasts. I caught another one that crawled into a trash bag I found where it was making noise and played baseball with a large screwdriver handle in the area till it get very quiet. I had another mouse trying to hide behind books on a shelf.... I just shoved the books it was behind very quick and hard... no more mouse. None of these mice took the bait on traps. I have had mice very dumb that would get caught in an unbaited trap too. But like batvette said... rats can be very smart sticky traps however they haven't figured out how to outsmart though.


----------



## march.brown (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurker said:


> If you trap and release, release at least 100 yards from your home.


 
Release into a 12" deep stainless steel bucket with 6" of water in it ... That's the only way to release mice ... They breed so fast that every one you release will multiply rapidly and a large proportion will return to your property.

The snake idea is great ... They make great pets (and useful too) ... When they get very big , they will keep the population of local cats in control too.
.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a small mouse problem in my ceiling at the moment, they seem tp be nesting up there, so i'll have to take care of it quickly. 
Many years ago now I had what I believed to be a rat problem in my roof, so naturally I set a couple of rat traps. I checked them about 2 days later, and found about five dead mice in the three traps... Two of the traps had killed two mice simultaneously, and the third trap had sliced the little mouse clean in half! 

I generally don't like to use poisons, or any other method which does not cause a quick death, I don't like to cause needless pain, butthose mice and rats must go!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyJo (Mar 1, 2012)

My Dad caught two mice in his house in a half hour using a small piece of cotton ball wedged into the mouse trap trigger (so it won't come out) with a drop of vanilla extract on top. He used to use peanut butter but they licked both traps clean, that didn't happen with the cotton.


----------



## Quest4fire (Mar 5, 2012)

Once you kill a mouse it can never trouble you again. Apparently though, a clever mouse thread will resurrect again and again


----------



## Train_Watchman (Mar 5, 2012)

I ran across a similar thread on another forum today. Among the suggestions (besides cats and snakes) was the peppermint oil (make sure you get peppermint oil and not extract of peppermint), and these traps: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007NY5CO/?tag=cpf0b6-20>. They're not a "catch-and-release" type, but easy to open up and dump out the dead mouse. It kills them without breaking the skin, so there's less risk of biohazard blood, etc. A suggested placement was along the sill of the foundation. A small amount of PB was suggested for bait, because they might have better luck stealing a large dollop and getting away with same.

The bucket with antifreeze was mentioned on that forum, but with non-toxic antifreeze, in case the dog tries to drink out of that bucket. (The antifreeze helps to preserve the dead mice until you can dispose of them.)

Maine Coon cats are supposedly good mousers, but I don't think ours has ever caught a mouse. Our chocolate Lab brought in a dead mouse a few weeks ago when she came back from a "potty break." I don't know if she caught it or just found it, but she was rather proud of herself for presenting us with that "gift."

I don't think I saw any posts in this thread where somebody was downplaying the nuisances, etc., of mice infesting a house, but just in case, I Googled "hantavirus." I first heard of it a few years ago on _Medical Detectives_ or a similar show, back when TruTV was CourtTV. There were a number of deaths of young Native Americans in the Southwest that were traced to it. Apparently the spring of 1993 (like 1918 and 1933) had been rainy, so there were lots of pine cones, which in turn led to a larger mouse population, and the scientists got that clue from tribal elders.
Imagine my surprise when I found out a case of it was discovered in Maine last year. <http://www.maine.gov/dhhs/mecdc/infectious-disease/epi/zoonotic/hantavirus.shtml>

We've had good results with glue traps, but I think I'll get some of the ones from the Amazon vendor above. (Although sometimes from the noise in the walls and ceiling, I think we might have elephants in there.)


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 5, 2012)

peanut butter and spring traps. but you gotta set the trap uber sensitive or it just gets licked off

will try cottonball and vanilla next time


----------



## flashflood (Mar 6, 2012)

Best way to get rid of a mouse is to use a touch screen.

But you have to press really hard.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 6, 2012)

A cat with a good throwing arm, apparently:


----------



## Train_Watchman (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 87james (Mar 7, 2012)

that's a good way to prevent the mice outside, but what if they have settled down inside? finish all the food and water in the refrigerator and have a journey.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0T-DceJlg0 :devil:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Mar 23, 2012)

When I was overrun with house mice in the walls where I couldn't catch them, I used to dream of releasing ferrets on the little, ummmm fellow travellers through life. It would be an interesting experiment, and is in fact the sort of reason ferrets were created. Got ferrets?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 23, 2012)

I had ferrets to get the mice, but then I had to get wolverines to get rid of the ferrets.

:devil:


----------



## correspondent (Mar 23, 2012)

Prevention is the best! Before you even set out on your plan of attack, search your house for all the possible places that these mice might use to gain access to your house. When you've marked all these possible tiny cracks, cut to size and fold tightly some aluminum screen and wedge these into those cracks. Apparently when they try to chew through this, their mouth and gums get injured in the process and this deters them from pursuing this point of access. It has worked for me so far.


----------

